# mcgard wheel locks SUCK!!!



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

the lock key and the lug nut lock broke with hardly any force. not only is it a *****y design but it costs like $50+ for a new key.

the groove on the inside just snapped in half like so. apparently this is a common problem. just thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That's strange, because I haven't come across an issue like this with my McGard key/locks.

Were you using an impact wrench with the locks? Because they look to be pretty mangled to have been done by hand via torque wrench.


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Were you using an impact wrench with the locks? Because they look to be pretty mangled to have been done by hand via torque wrench.


that's not actually my key, i just found that on google for the time being. the one below is my key. you can see on mine it was a clean break. no impact wrench or air tools were used, just the key and the tire iron for it. my sisters boyfriend is the one who actually broke it but it didn't slip, the insert broke inside the key and about 1/4th of the face of the lock snapped off too. all the locks and lugs were properly torqued down as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the stock VW locks suck also.

That's why I don't bother with locks at all.

On my Japanese cars, I never have had issues with McGard locks


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> the stock VW locks suck also.
> 
> That's why I don't bother with locks at all.
> 
> On my Japanese cars, I never have had issues with McGard locks


this was on a toyota not a vw haha. either way i wouldn't have bought them but it came with them from the dealership but once they come off they are staying off.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I just want to express how much I hate these wheel locks

Mine came with my 2013 VW CC... and I just bent a wheel... well, the car spent all day at the local shop because the stupid wheel lock is stripped. Now, I have to order a new set (80 bucks from dealership) and wait for them to come in, and then pray to god the wheel lock doesn't strip again. 


Why couldn't VW keep this design?


----------

